# How Often Do You Drink?



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The last drink I had was probably around 4 years ago. That doesn't mean that I'm never going to drink again though.


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't drink at all, the last alcoholic drink I had was probably in high school.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I seem to be drinking less & less, though I haven't been making any specific effort to cut back. It's now been 9 days since I consumed any alcohol.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I drink once a year on average, usually in a situation where I am out in a group and I just can't be bothered fighting the social pressure that particular night. To me alcoholic beverages have never had the appeal it seems to have to others. I have no cravings for them. Plus these days I am very into having a healthy lifestyle, so it remains out of the equation.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

As people often say, I only drink socially. :drunk


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't drink and never have


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends when I have a party or BBQ to go to, so during semester maybe once a month, during holidays once a week if not more sometimes.

never get really drunk though, always remember the night, never have hangovers and generally just drink until I am really enjoying myself without going overboard and not being in control of my actions.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I picked 'I dont drink' but Ill have the occasional glass of baileys prolly once a year. New years I tend to give in to alcohol consumtion too.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

few times a year


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

never.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i don't drink anymore.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't drink. I probably would if I had people to drink with.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't drink. Never have, never will. I have alcoholism in my family and I don't want to chance getting attached to it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Few times a year. I think I've only drank once this year. The last time I drank it was related to a SA goal(My "Try something new each week" topic). I don't really like drinking. The handful of times I've drank were mostly to avoid social conflict.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I enjoy a nice glass of wine several times a week.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't drink, and never had alcohol before. I really don't like the sound of me looking drunk...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't see why I would want to do it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A few times a month, I have a couple beers when I drink just enough to get a good buzz but not drunk.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope to get drunk as h3ll tonight!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't. Weird, I know.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Generally every Friday and Saturday night. Rarely on weeknights.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Daily.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't drink. ever.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Never, much to the chagrin of my friends and peers. I can't really put my finger on why. There are so many contributing factors: fear of addiction, fear of hangovers and not knowing my limits when I start out, disgust with our society's obsession with it and how often it's abused for attention and social capital, and just plain ol' disinterest. I'm 21, so I could walk over to the gas station and buy a six pack any day just to see what it's like. But somehow the constant societal pressure and grief I get from most people about it just makes me want to dig my heels in more and be the one guy in this college town who can say I've _never_ done it (other than those with religious opposition, which is not a factor for me).


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

i quit drinking for a while but now i drink on saturday nights usually and maybe have a beer or two during the week


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to drink daily. Now it is only a few times a year, mostly just at special occasions. I had one beer yesterday and it was enough to intoxicate me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was a few times a year, so I chose that. I don't think I normally drink at all. I haven't bought a bottle of beer in nearly four years. I only know the major brands, other than that - no clue. :stu


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I drink every weekend almost. I LOVE alcohol. I love vodka cruisers, UDL's and of course beer.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I hope to get drunk as h3ll tonight!


:heart:evil


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I rarely drink. The only beer I like is Blue Moon. Woodchuck Cider is good too. I also enjoy red wine. Saying all of this makes me sound like a lush but I hardly ever drink! I never was drunk before. Alcoholism runs in my family as well. 

*takes a sip of merlot*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Like many, I'm a social drinker, although I sometimes go for two or three months without a drink. It is rare that I really get drunk. If I go to a concert or something or sporting event, I'll usually have a couple beers. I'll buy a 6-pack of beer every now and then, but usually only drink one or two at a time (I'll buy the good stuff like Smithwick's or Newcastle on these occasions, otherwise I usually drink Bud Light). 

I didn't drink at all until my senior year of college when I lived with some alcoholic roommates. We literally had the walls of our apartment stacked from floor to ceiling with empty Bud Light cans. We counted them before we moved out...there were over 6000 cans! Plus, they had a kegerator and had collected 70 keg caps by the time we moved out.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

As often as I can. If I didn't have a job and bills to pay I'd be drunk every night.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

About once a week. But this is mostly a beer at a concert, or a glass of wine at home. I'll get drunk about every other month or so.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

a few times per year and its usually just a couple. i dont like alcohol to begin with. drunk people make me nervous even happy drunks. parties bars vomit etc been there done that. its all the same predictable bs that i want nothing to do with.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Eh, whenever it's around. Usually when I'm bored at a concert or suffering through some unbearable family gathering. I live in a dry town and I'm far too lazy to go out of my way to buy it regularly. Haven't been drunk in years.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I drink once or twice a week. I don't get drunk often, though.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

A few times a month. Mostly socially to loosen me up.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

BeNice said:


> Daily.


ditto


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't drink. I don't like the taste. I'm curious as to what being drunk is like but I don't like the thought of getting drunk in front of other people. Maybe I'll get into it when I've left home and I can get drunk all by myself from the privacy of my cardboard box under the railway bridge.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I meant to choose a 'few times a week' but was drunk so I chose 'everyday' :kma I usually drink for a week or so everyday and then don't again for a week or 2 so I guess it averages to a few times a week.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I don't drink. I don't like the taste. I'm curious as to what being drunk is like but I don't like the thought of getting drunk in front of other people. Maybe I'll get into it when I've left home and I can get drunk all by myself from the privacy of my cardboard box under the railway bridge.


mixed drinks is where it's at.

beer is f****** gross. i really dont get how people say "go home, drink a cold beer, and relax"...how can you relax drinking cat pee? I cant..

I have no schedule of when i drink. could be once every couple months, could be once a week.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I like a glass of moscato or a mixed drink occasionally, but I never get drunk. (few times a month or less)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't drink.


----------

